# Recommend - Young, progressive church in Rome



## Emmis (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi,
We're moving back to Italy after just under a year in Australia where we've started going to a very young, very progressive church in Sydney.

I know churches in Italy tend to be more traditional but would anyone know of a youngish-minded church in Rome? I'm baptised Catholic but the church we've been attending, in Glebe, Sydney, is Anglican. It's very welcoming with lots of open-minded, young families there, and my friend plays in the band (drums, guitar and often bare-footed!!) on Sunday. It's pretty cool, very welcoming, very inspiring, very community focused and just what church should be about!

If anyone can point me in the right direction it would be hugely appreciated. I'm not expecting the same thing but something close, just young, family orientated, inspiring, Anglican maybe, could be great! 

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Emmis said:


> Hi,
> We're moving back to Italy after just under a year in Australia where we've started going to a very young, very progressive church in Sydney.
> 
> I know churches in Italy tend to be more traditional but would anyone know of a youngish-minded church in Rome? I'm baptised Catholic but the church we've been attending, in Glebe, Sydney, is Anglican. It's very welcoming with lots of open-minded, young families there, and my friend plays in the band (drums, guitar and often bare-footed!!) on Sunday. It's pretty cool, very welcoming, very inspiring, very community focused and just what church should be about!
> ...


I don't have recent contacts with churches in Rome, but there are two Anglican churches (communities) there - US Episcopalian St Paul's-within-the-Walls on Via Napoli near Termini station and US embassy home, and Church of England's All Saints Anglican Church on Via del Babuino near Spanish Steps All Saints Rome
There are several English-speaking RC churches in Rome, such as Santa Susanna (US), St Patrick's (Irish) and San Silvestro Capite (English). Website links in Rome Churches, Religion & Spirituality - AngloINFO, in Rome, Italy


----------

